# Oppo Digital 970 - Upconverting Universal Player



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Great new universal player from Oppo - $149!!!!!

Universal DVD Player Features:

Superior compatibility with DVD-Video, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD (SACD), Certified DivX, Xvid, Audio CD, HDCD, Kodak Picture CD and other digital audio and video media/formats 
Plays DivX® 5, DivX® 4, DivX® 3, and DivX® VOD video content (in compliance with DivX Certified™ technical requirements) 
Plays XviD and .SRT, .SMI, .IDX and .SUB format 


Video Up-Conversion Features: 

High definition up-conversion with film-like picture quality to up-convert 720x480 interlaced video encoded on DVD discs to 480p/720p/1080i 
High-quality pure digital video and audio through a single HDMI (High Definition Multimedia Interface) cable 
Multiple high definition video formats through HDMI and component outputs*: NTSC: 480i/480p/720p/1080i; PAL: 576i/576p/720p/1080i (* Component output for CSS-encrypted DVD discs (almost all commercially pressed DVD discs) is limited to 480i/480p only.) 
Compatible with HDTV, HD-Ready TV, HDTV monitors and projectors 
For more information about DVD video up-conversion, please read our white paper article Getting the Most out of DVD on an HDTV Display 


Optimized Audio Features:

Optimized analog audio circuitry for great audio quality 
Built-in Dolby Digital decoder with individual 5.1ch and down-mixed stereo outputss 
Optical and coaxial digital audio outputs for Dolby Digital, DTS and Linear PCM 
Unique "Audio Only" mode with video processing turned off for perfect acoustic fidelity 
3D Surround (Virtual Surround): Concert, Live, Dance, Techno, Classic, Soft 
Built-in equalizer, channel trim and channel delay functions 


Compatibility Features: 

PAL/NTSC disc and TV compatible with automatic or manual system conversion 
Compatible with CD-R/RW, DVD±R/RW and DVD+R DL* (* Playability of self-recorded discs may vary depending on media and formatting software types) 
Enhanced dual-layer disc support with fast layer change 
Wide range universal power supply (~100V-240V, 50/60Hz AC) 


Standard Video Features: 

Progressive scan component outputs (YPbPr) 
Composite video and S-Video outputs for standard TVs 
Supports screen aspect ratio 4:3 (standard) and 16:9 (wide-screen) 
User adjustable video controls: Sharpness, Contrast, Brightness, Saturation, Hue and Gamma 
Multi-angle view 


Convenience Features: 

4-in-1 flash memory card reader compatible with Memory Stick, Secure Digital, Multi-Media Card, and SmartMedia (MS/SD/MMC/SM) 
USB interface for expanded connectivity 
Smooth and easy navigation of photo albums, music collections and video files on DVD, CD, flash memory cards and USB disks. 
Selectable subtitle and audio tracks 


Connectors:

HDMI - High Definition Multimedia Interface: 1 
Component Video (YPbPr/YCbCr): 1 group (3 connectors) 
Analog Stereo Audio (Mixed 2-Channel Left/Right): 1 group (2 connectors) 
Analog 5.1 Channel Audio: 1 group (6 connectors) 
S/PDIF (IEC-958) Coaxial Digital Audio: 1 
S/PDIF (IEC-958) Optical Digital Audio: 1 
Composite Video: 1 
S-Video: 1 


Accessories Included:

High-quality certified HDMI cable with ferrite core and gold-plated HDMI connectors 
Remote control with "glow in the dark" keypad (batteries included) 
Stereo audio cable 
Composite video cable 
User manual and warranty information


http://www.oppodigital.com/dv970hd/dv970hd.html


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wonder if this one will make the top of Secrets Benchmark. I can't help but to believe they would only improve on the 971.

I think this is indeed good news!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

Nice, but hardly "universal"...I need something that'll play my 8-tracks.

I really like my 971, and Oppo customer service, and am hoping to hold off on a HD-DVD/Blue-Ray/whatever player until Oppo jumps in. Any ideas on that?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

The new Oppo won't bench as well as the old one as its using the Mediatek chip not the Genesis chip. Its main claim to fame will be SACD and the fact it'll do 480i over HDMI for those running high end scalars.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, this isn't a successor to the OPDV971H, but instead a cheaper alternative for people who don't have any interest in paying for the better video processing when they're just going to use the one in something else they have.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Also- does not upconvert over component outputs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Just FYI, on reasonably good authority, OPPO has an improved version of the 971 in the works that will up-convert to component. And it will have HDMI rather than DVI output. The best guess I hear on delivery is three months.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

So Phil how long before you buy this one and no you ain't gonna stop buying stuff you crazy bloke.. :rofl: 


~Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

HiFi Secrets review and benmark results are in on this player...



> Oppo Digital made a big name for themselves just awhile back with their first entry into the DVD player market: the 971H. That budget player was one of the first to combine a Mediatek MPEG decoder with the popular Faroudja FLI-2310 de-interlacing/scaling chip. What resulted was a player that had an outstanding core video section, excellent de-interlacing, and a great price. But the 971H had its issues. For one thing, it would only do de-interlacing and scaling via its DVI output, leaving component video users in the cold. The Faroudja-based video processing also has issues with some displays causing “macroblocking” artifacts that can make the playback of DVD near unwatchable depending on how bad the interaction between the display and player is. The DVI output is also an issue for some. DVI was originally intended for PC applications, so it is a bit limited in its overall capability. But for those who looked past these issues, the 971H was a steal. Now, Oppo Digital has released an even bigger steal, the 970HD. This new player incorporates even more features and flexibility, at an even lower price!


Link to full review and benchmark results...


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> So Phil how long before you buy this one and no you ain't gonna stop buying stuff you crazy bloke.. :rofl:
> 
> 
> ~Bob


Funny you should mention that :devil: 
I use my 971 to play PAL/Region 2 DVD's, but it does have DVD-A capability. I only have 1 multichannel input on my processor (fed by my Sony SACD), so I have nowhere to feed in the DVD-A output from the 971.
So does anyone have any ideas on a 'switch box' or something similar that takes two multi-channel inputs and has one output?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*5.1 audio switching Re: Oppo Digital 970 - Upconverting Universal Player*



Phil M said:


> So does anyone have any ideas on a 'switch box' or something similar that takes two multi-channel inputs and has one output?


I got a cheap ~$25 IIRC 4:1 A/V mechanical switcher from WalMart. Fortunately it had DC paths for all 6 RCA conns that are switched so it works very well for 5.1 analog audio switching. I use it to switch from my PC's 5.1 analog outs and the Toshiba HD-XA1 analog outs to my AVR's 5.1 analog inputs. 

A Radio Shack electronic A/V 4:1 switcher that I tried did not work for audio correctly or at least I did not trust its low end freq response since it would not measure as a direct DC coupled path on the component video marked connections.

Bob


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Bob, I'll take a look.


----------

